

This Orange Box You’ve Never Seen Before Is Changing Payments. - dsr12
https://acceptingpayments.quora.com/This-Orange-Box-You%E2%80%99ve-Never-Seen-Before-Is-Changing-Payments

======
tlongren
That's one ugly orange box.

